# The Panic Buying Begin's As Costco Shelves Stripped



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

On youtube:
*The Panic Buying Begin's As Costco Shelves Stripped In NYC, San Francisco, Seattle, Hawaii etc…
Who is not a Prepper...*







got to have your TP and Bottled waters.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We are in Washington state with a bunch of sick people and my daughter was at Costco today. 
The shelves weren’t stripped. 
This sounds a little sensationalistic.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> This sounds a little *sensationalistic*.


On Youtube?
Are you sure?
Well, I NEVER......


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> On Youtube?
> Are you sure?
> Well, I NEVER......
> View attachment 84212


There go the pearls again. 
Yeah, pretty much a crackpot youtube channel.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I think it's wonderful.
People preparing for the unknown.
Lets hear from those that are already prepped.
Maybe tell the world how many guns bullets and other crap you have already.
Please give a full list of items here.....................................................................................................


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Maybe tell the world how many guns bullets and other crap you have already.
> Please *give a full list* of items here


Lead by example.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Store shelves should be stripped bare given that the government recommends everyone have at least, what is it two weeks of non perishable food supply in case of emergency? Unfortunately people don’t take basic care on these things and this likely will not galvanize them. It doesn’t need to be the end of the world... any supply chain disruption will do it. The average grocery has something like 3 days worth of common items stocked I believe.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

People who act like decapitated chickens just cause fender benders and bread shortages.

What's so wrong with soap and a washcloth? Jeez

geo


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes - Early this AM I read that New York City Costco manager said his store made about a million dollars on just Sunday from people buying, buying, buying....


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

A bonus: if you are already prepared, you don't even have to go to the store and possibly get infected by those who are sick, but asymptomatic.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I choose not to discuss my crap, thank you.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Three days after the ice storm here we drove to town out of boredom. Wal Mart was stripped out of anything eatable except for sacks of flour. They could not get trucks down the Interstate then for a few days. Course most were out of power for 11 days.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

oldasrocks said:


> Three days after the ice storm here we drove to town out of boredom. Wal Mart was stripped out of anything eatable except for sacks of flour. They could not get trucks down the Interstate then for a few days. Course most were out of power for 11 days.


I would have been grabbing those sacks of flour.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

After stories about our Costco being wiped out over the weekend , I was concerned about the grocery store. But we went today and got everything we needed. No empty spots on shelves.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It seems very spotty.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i was over to our superstore also and lots of everything there . they must be expecting it though because every aisle was stacked on the side with boxes of toilet paper etc. all the things people would be buying and it's the first time i've seen that in this store. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Grocery stores without re-supply will typically sell most of their food in 3-4 days.
I've seen it happen more than once during hurricanes.

People should try to have enough supplies at home to go at least a month with no outside materials.
That's not easy for some, but it's a good start.

Longer is better. (For this context anyway)


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The local Walmart on Sunday afternoon was a mob. It isn't a superwalmart but it had the traffic of one.
The same Walmart yesterday (Tuesday) morning was worse. A quick scan of carts at the checkout looked to be just the typical stuff, just more and sooner. Every checkout line, including the self scan, was backed out past the crossing lane behind it and into the clothing "department" behind that front crossing lane.
That is why my favorite time to shop is around 2 am.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Our local grocery evidently hasn't received word yet. We were able to grab up a forty pound box of boneless/skinless chicken breast for $1.00 lb. yesterday.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

gilberte said:


> Our local grocery evidently hasn't received word yet. We were able to grab up a forty pound box of boneless/skinless chicken breast for $1.00 lb. yesterday.


Stores here have plenty of everything. The first 3 days of the month is when a lot of people get government checks for the month and the stores are always stocked up for that once a month rush. Walmart gets new stock in at least once a week and there is stacks of stuff all over the store about once a week. No over buying here that i can tell. 
I stock up once a year on can goods when they are on sale. Have enough can veg.and meat, fish etc. to last a year. Been doing this all my life. When living in the country as a kid canned quart jars of garden veg. plus meat each fall. A lot of people store up food for months when can good are on sale. I butcher Hogs , Cattle, Deer, etc. every fall. enough for a year in freezer. No over buying in this part of the country because of some news reports.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Most of the meds that have been dwindling the last month I believe is because of the flu bug that is running through Ohio. Last month, all the schools were closed down a day early from mid state all the way to the Ohio River (the lower half of the state) to clean and disinfect the schools. Many schools were closed due to low attendance because so many kids were sick with the bug that is being passed around. little kids can be like walking germs ... they don't wash hands often, don't cover their mouths, etc. So far most everything is still normal except there are no masks. I stopped in a thrift/second hand store yesterday and they were loaded with Lysol and Clorox disinfecting wipes. I bought a bottle of the cleaning wipes for my car. Ohio has been lucky so far. I live in S.E. Ohio and everything seems normal for food, toilet paper, etc.
The BIG thing that happened in Columbus is the Arnold Schwartznegger Body Building and Fitness event has been mostly cancelled due to virus fears. The weightlifters will still privately compete, but the large gatherings of the public and spectators that watch the event will not be able to gather for the event. I feel sorry for the vendors that have already spent time and money gearing up for this event, and now they won't be allowed in.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not looking forward to going grocery shopping tomorrow with the nuts


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

pick the right time of day. I went yesterday about 1pm and the store traffic was light. Most hit it early or after work so middle of day is best time to go for me. Only 3 checkers working most of the time. one was on fast lane and two on full load lanes. Occasionally they will open another lane if more than 2 full carts are in line on the open ones.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

whiterock said:


> pick the right time of day. I went yesterday about 1pm and the store traffic was light. Most hit it early or after work so middle of day is best time to go for me. Only 3 checkers working most of the time. one was on fast lane and two on full load lanes. Occasionally they will open another lane if more than 2 full carts are in line on the open ones.


I might leave the kids in truck with husband so I can get in and out quick


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> We are in Washington state with a bunch of sick people and my daughter was at Costco today.
> The shelves weren’t stripped.
> This sounds a little sensationalistic.


I was at the closest Costco on Monday. No busier than usual. No empty shelves. I suspect 95% ofthem are that way.

I was just doing normal shopping. I have a constant 30-45 day stock of stuff.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Things looked fine at the grocery stores around here, some decent sales of canned goods and meats.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It seems very spotty.


There can be other reasons for empty shelves. Weather, delayed trucking, actual shortages.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> I'm not looking forward to going grocery shopping tomorrow with the nuts


Luckily our local grocery opens at 730. I have to be at work at 8. So works perfectly. Never anyone there.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Luckily our local grocery opens at 730. I have to be at work at 8. So works perfectly. Never anyone there.


That is nice!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> We are in Washington state with a bunch of sick people and my daughter was at Costco today.
> The shelves weren’t stripped.
> This sounds a little sensationalistic.


You think the media might sensationalize this event? 

People would be too smart to fall for that. 

I can't see people overreacting.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You think the media might sensationalize this event?
> 
> People would be too smart to fall for that.
> 
> I can't see people overreacting.


I think you’re overusing that emoticon. Your eyes must be stuck in the back of your head by now.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think you’re overusing that emoticon. Your eyes must be stuck in the back of your head by now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think you’re overusing that emoticon. Your eyes must be stuck in the back of your head by now.




Yes they are


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> some decent sales of canned goods


Did you ever get around to trying the King Oscar sardines?
I love the smaller sizes but even their "large" ones will have 8-12 per can:
https://www.kingoscar.com/products/...ing_wp_cron=1583340236.7270689010620117187500

https://www.kingoscar.com/


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Did you ever get around to trying the King Oscar sardines?
> I love the smaller sizes but even their "large" ones will have 8-12 per can:
> https://www.kingoscar.com/products/...ing_wp_cron=1583340236.7270689010620117187500
> 
> https://www.kingoscar.com/


I converted from sardines to smoked kippers. Really cheap. I like them much better, but I really like smoked fish.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I converted from sardines to smoked kippers.


King Oscar has those too.
They seem dry to me if eaten straight out of the can, but I like them mixed with hot sauce or mayonnaise.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> King Oscar has those too.
> They seem dry to me if eaten straight out of the can, but I like them mixed with hot sauce or mayonnaise.


I mix hot sauce and mustard on a cracker.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Did you ever get around to trying the King Oscar sardines?
> I love the smaller sizes but even their "large" ones will have 8-12 per can:
> https://www.kingoscar.com/products/...ing_wp_cron=1583340236.7270689010620117187500
> 
> https://www.kingoscar.com/


Yeah, love those things. With a bit of sriracha, yummy.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> I converted from sardines to smoked kippers. Really cheap. I like them much better, but I really like smoked fish.


OMG you are a sick individual.

That stuff isn't worthy of cat food.

On topic.

My wife just went into the grocery store. Right at the front, as a loss leader, are huge packs of TP. Lots of them.

So at least here that crisis is being averted.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

no really said:


> Yeah, love those things. With a bit of sriracha, yummy.


You're sick too.

Sick, sick


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> With a bit of sriracha, yummy.


There are only few things that can't be improved with Sriracha, and they can be fixed with bacon or chocolate. 

And now I'm wondering about chocolate covered bacon with a shot of Sriracha.......


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

keenataz said:


> You're sick too.
> 
> Sick, sick


That is something I've been told often


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My husband eats mashed up sardines with chopped onions and vinegar. I call it penguin food.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> OMG you are a *sick individual*.
> 
> That stuff isn't worthy of cat food.
> 
> ...


Of that, there should be no doubt.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There are only few things that can't be improved with Sriracha, and they can be fixed with bacon or chocolate.
> 
> And now I'm wondering about chocolate covered bacon with a shot of Sriracha.......


It might work


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> That is something I've been told often


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> It might work


I intend to give it a try, although I may have to improvise and eat some coffee flavored M&M's after taking a bite of spicy bacon.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

We're fortunate here in that we can catch a bunch of mackerel in the early fall to can and smoke. Much cheaper than buying sardines and people who have tried them couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I hope everyone saved me some toilet paper at costco,today is shopping day


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My husband eats mashed up sardines with chopped onions and vinegar. I call it penguin food.


My neighbor's mother makes a red onion pie I haven't had the pleasure to try yet...
I always seem too busy and behind the barns working when she drives by.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> I hope everyone saved me some toilet paper at costco,today is shopping day


Heading there myself, Normal trip


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Heading there myself, Normal trip


Normal trip for us too. I'm not feeding into the frenzy. If we had to,we could live off of what we have home for awhile.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Oregon I'm so worried you won't have enough TP! lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Leaves.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

whiterock said:


> Oregon I'm so worried you won't have enough TP! lol


She can make felt from de-waxed eyebrow hair.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

she may not have a supply of leaves right now. all I got is live oak at this time, and cedar. shur don't want to try the prickly pear for that purpose


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Leaves.


Ferns leave a more refreshing smell.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

From Wikipedia...
"Joseph Gayetty is widely credited with being the inventor of modern commercially available toilet paper in the United States. Gayetty's paper, first introduced in 1857, was available as late as the 1920s. Gayetty's Medicated Paper was sold in packages of flat sheets, watermarked with the inventor's name. Original advertisements for the product used the tagline "The greatest necessity of the age! Gayetty's medicated paper for the water-closet.""

I wish we called it Gayetty Paper.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Well if you run out of TP, you can always use a washcloth. Use white, then you can bleach them.
Use a different color than what you use on the rest of your body.

Not sure what the hubby would do if we ran out. I expect a lot of cussing,
Same goes for Kleenex, paper towels, and napkins in this house. Sheesh.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

when alice mentioned leaves i was reminded of yesterday when i asked my son if he had enough tp on hand and he said"sure Mother the leaves will soon be on the trees if i run out" 

that's the topic everywhere now because so many people are buying it. i was talking to a woman in the superstore this morning she said we can't even get the sears catalogue anymore. i didn't realize at first what she meant.

i bought a few more just to add to my preps. i have easily enough for a year or more anyway. (i think i eat the stuff) got some sardines and kippers. doz cans each for my son. swung by the bank for some cash to have on hand and i'm done! ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cash? Need ammo and meat for trading.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Leaves.


mullein leaves would be perfect.
I’ve used them when backpacking.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Got ammo. Ya Got meat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Google impulse. 

https://newbieprepper.com/which-leaves-makes-the-best-toilet-paper/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that was all they used in my grandmothers time. sanitary pads were made from special leaves also and something else. i thought she mentioned moss ~Georgia


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> mullein leaves would be perfect.
> I’ve used them when backpacking.


Excellent thought, I have many first year in my front yard at the moment.

ETA you can see the first mullein plant I had that has spawned all the babies next to me in my photo.

Wooly Lamb's ear plant is also good - Stachys byzantina to be exact


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I ended up shopping today. No hand sanitizer at walmart, no rubbing alcohol either. Meijer had rubbing alcohol but no masks and only a couple boxes of gloves. The masks and gloves were near the alcohol which is the only reason I noticed them. Alcohol was on sale, I bought 4 bottles regular bottles and 2 spray bottles. The alcohol breaks up poison ivy oil (supposedly) which is why I bought it. I used a whole bottle last summer.

The spray bottles are for use in the cars. The alcohol supposedly helps melt ice off windows. Empty spray bottles cost about what I paid for these.

Found 2 bottles of alcohol when putting the new ones away. Oh well, it will get used.

Back to the store tomorrow for tissues and tp, supplies are getting below the one month mark.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Yesterday Sams club here out of 25lb bags of rice. They had a limit of 5 bags per person.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wasn't there a rice shortage a few years ago? Our Sam's has had a limit on rice for several years.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Google impulse.





> wooly lambs’ ear


It's pretty hard to get the lambs to cooperate.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

At the grocery & Walmart today. Empty shelves all over at the grocery store, limits on how much cold/flu meds you can buy and how much sanitizer (wasn't any that I could see anyway). At WalMart - almost no bottles of rubbing alcohol, no sanitizer. TP was low, rice and beans shelves were sparse. 

Funny observation - saw a woman in check out -- two giant bags of very high end dog food, frozen tubes of dog food ($$) and 3 boxes of Frosted Flakes and 2 boxes of Lucky Charms, Pop Tarts and Starbucks coffee. In my head, the made up story went -- "super healthy food for the pup, sugary cereal for the kiddos and a cuppa hoity toity coffee for me - everybody's happy." I just made it up, but it made me smile anyway.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

mzgarden said:


> Funny observation - saw a woman in check out -- two giant bags of very high end dog food, frozen tubes of dog food ($$) and 3 boxes of Frosted Flakes and 2 boxes of Lucky Charms, Pop Tarts and Starbucks coffee. In my head, the made up story went -- "super healthy food for the pup, sugary cereal for the kiddos and a cuppa hoity toity coffee for me - everybody's happy." I just made it up, but it made me smile anyway.


You were probably closer to the truth than you'd think!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I have to run to Costco today to pick up dog prescriptions. It will be interesting to see if it’s changed much from last week.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mzgarden said:


> "super healthy food for the pup,


My wife's aunt used to cook steak in butter every day for her dog.
You'd think it would be too expensive, but the tiny little Chihuahua only weighed about 3 pounds.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no shortage of anything that i could see yesterday except for the sanitizer which has been gone for ages from most stores. lots of small bottles at dollar store. rice stacked to the ceiling at superstore.

my son said to buy nyquil. i've never used it myself but he swears by it so i bought some for both of us. plenty on the shelves. i did hear a doctor say that to stock up on it. likely wont be a bottle left the weekend. ~Georgia


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

No masks or hand sanitizer at Wally world, but everything else seemed to be stocked. Ditto Dollar General. I decided I needed to buy a spray can of Lysol to disinfect mail and newspaper coming into the house should this virus keep spreading. While I was there I stocked up comfort item mini chocolate bars. 

Checked online for instructions to make face masks and found several how-to vlogs. Best one was in Japanese, but easy to follow process without verbal instructions. I cannot see that a two or three layer cloth face mask would be any less effective than a thin paper one. Maybe harder to breathe through though. Made out of cotton the mask could be washed and boiled to sanitize. I have plenty of supplies on-hand to make masks should the need arise.

A few years back a blizzard was starting as I was leaving work. I had to drive by the grocery store and had the urge to follow the sheeple in and buy something. A brief impulse that I overcame and kept driving towards home. I honestly could not think of one thing I needed or even wanted to buy. That's sort of where I am with all the panic going on today. If I'm going to self-quarantine, I don't need gallons of alcohol to disinfect, one bottle should do, although I always have several on-hand. If I'm staying home, I don't need a face mask. 

If you take prescription medicines, I would try to get ahead on them. I'm on Medicare and changed my RX coverage at the end of the year. I get 90 days at a time. In November and December the 2019 carrier filled all RX and in January the new company filled the same RX so I now have a 60 to 90 day cushion. If your insurance company does not allow a refill until a week before you run out, always get that RX filled that week before. After four months you should have a 4 week cushion.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I pretty much have all the stuff I need what ever comes. I did go to the Friday sale at Kroger yesterday and I did the 10 for ten sale. I bought 10 jars of different prego spaghetti sauces, 10 boxes of the barilla angel hair pasta and 10 64 ounce bottles of the lemon lime gatorade. I drink that all summer long while mowing. It is nice to have on hand when you get tired of plain water. I hit the discount bargain bin while there and picked up 2 bottles of vitamin C, a bottle of 50 mg zinc, a bottle of probiotic gummies and a couple bottles of low dose aspirin. Happy to have the vitamins to keep the immunity system up. People at work always seem to be sick and passing around colds.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> I have to run to Costco today to pick up dog prescriptions. It will be interesting to see if it’s changed much from last week.


they got rid of all the samples in our Costco stores as of yesterday so it was so much easier to shop. I hate those stupid samples. It’s like they pour out a bucket of slop, bang on the pail with a spoon and yell, “Sueeeeeey”, and everyone abandons their carts mid-aisle and grunts their way to the sample cart.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I can get enough food and wine on sample day at our grocery store that I don’t have to buy lunch!

The two chefs they have are really interesting folks. We chat. I bring them oranges from my trees.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I can get enough food and wine on sample day at our grocery store that I don’t have to buy lunch!
> 
> The two chefs they have are really interesting folks. We chat. I bring them oranges from my trees.


This is not a Costco?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

A note on the mullein leaf post. Once I was harvesting some mulleins that had the seed heads on them, to use in a dried floral arrangement. It turned out that I had an allergic reaction to the plants...gross itching...so be aware before you use it as a TP substitute. Maybe wipe a little on your forearm now so make sure your don't scratch your butt to death if you use it that way!!!!

Also, I was at a dollar type store yesterday and there were plenty of cold medicines, antibacterial soap, sprays, wipes, etc. You'd never know there were shortages.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

anniew said:


> A note on the mullein leaf post. Once I was harvesting some mulleins that had the seed heads on them, to use in a dried floral arrangement. It turned out that I had an allergic reaction to the plants...gross itching...so be aware before you use it as a TP substitute. Maybe wipe a little on your forearm now so make sure your don't scratch your butt to death if you use it that way!!!!
> 
> Also, I was at a dollar type store yesterday and there were plenty of cold medicines, antibacterial soap, sprays, wipes, etc. You'd never know there were shortages.



Reminds me of the time I was on a backpacking trip and stripped down to swim in a remote lake.
Sadly I threw my clothes onto a bush that had poison oak or ivy growing up through it. And that’s where my unders landed.
I was miserable.
Luckily I had my dogs prednisone with us and I took some of that to get me through.

luckily, I’ve used mullein and no allergies.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t know where a Costco is around here. The best grocery store in Texas is a family owned chain called H.E.B. 

The nearest HEB is ten miles toward Austin.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

the one I went to expanded to the size of a Wal mart. Too hard for me to maneuver in now. Used to know it well. I go to a smaller Texas chain now. Easy in and out for me. Dang legs!


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

My daughter lives in Nashville and she went to Costco today. Costco was out of toilet paper and limit of 2 on most items.


----------



## Lowe.Buuck (Jul 1, 2017)

I went to Sam's Club today as a stop on my normal Monday shopping loop.

Unbelievable. The place was packed with people.

They were out of: Rice, Pasta, Toilet Paper and Paper Towels. Very little bottled water and fresh meat available.

There was still plenty stock of the other foods/snacks/candy/coffee/dairy/bread.

I found a copy of "One Second After" at the thrift store. I have read here that it well liked. I'll start on it tomorrow.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> It’s like they pour out a bucket of slop, bang on the pail with a spoon and yell, “Sueeeeeey”, and everyone abandons their carts mid-aisle and grunts their way to the sample cart.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Lowe.Buuck said:


> I went to Sam's Club today as a stop on my normal Monday shopping loop.
> 
> Unbelievable. The place was packed with people.
> 
> ...


No shortage here poplar


Lowe.Buuck said:


> I went to Sam's Club today as a stop on my normal Monday shopping loop.
> 
> Unbelievable. The place was packed with people.
> 
> ...


No shortage of anything here,Poplar bluff, mo. Normal buying.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

That does it. Just for giggles the wife and I are going to Wally world this morning. I will fill a cart with TP, she will fill a cart with bleach (and maybe some five pound bags of brown rice). When the panic begins and the store runs out we'll sell these on FB for ten times their costs.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

gilberte said:


> That does it. Just for giggles the wife and I are going to Wally world this morning. I will fill a cart with TP, she will fill a cart with bleach (and maybe some five pound bags of brown rice). When the panic begins and the store runs out we'll sell these on FB for ten times their costs.


You're a little late to the table. The panic has already begun and stores are putting limits on the amount of each item people can buy. Good luck in finding enough product of one kind to fill a shopping cart - shelves are already empty in a lot of stores like Walmart.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I stopped in the store last night to pick up toilet paper. The brand/type/package I normally buy, I got the last one. Making regular run to store today. I didn't notice any other empty spaces, usually those are where sales items are. There was plenty of toilet paper there, just not the kind I prefer.


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

I've seen the empty shelves here too at Target, Walmart - but also saw their restocking crews rotate between stores and suddenly pallets appeared and workers swarmed over the entire section of store - and it was easier to reorder the shelf merchandise footage after some manager decided to let it go empty.

What I noticed was a 'made for media event' where they intentionally kept the stock held back so they could get as much free publicity and spin out of their 'invented condition'. So folks were buying not-exactly what they came to get... and impulse buying other comfort items since the proof was plain to see there was a crisis!!

Talk about taking advantage of Midwestern peoples gullibility, it was embarrassing to watch let alone participate in, just corporate carnival midway grifters working the crowd...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I walked by the staff meeting at our little podunk Walmart the other day. It was held in the ladies undergarment area, lol.
Manager was emphasizing to the employees to get the pallets opened and the shelves filled asap. All new stock had to be on the floor by 8 pm. No funny business that I saw there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am not the person buying and hoarding rice! If it doesn't come in a small box I can't get it cooked properly. Also, I don't really like the stuff. So do NOT come to my house begging for rice. Trust me, it ain't here!

Just thought I would put that out there before a massive rice shortage panic grips Ohio.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Buy the 100 lb bags of rice anyway. Buy a dozen and use them to stack and barricade your front door until you need to eat from another one.
When society breaks down and the hoards are carrying big screen tvs and car stereos out the front door, just stroll over to the kitchen appliances and pick up an instapot.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have an instapot. But an air fryer would be cool!

I would stock up on beans before the rice. Maybe the resulting aroma from eating beans for 3 or 4 days will keep the zombie hoards at bay.

I do need to stock up on cheese. I don't know if I can survive this without a supply of cheese. Gotta put cashews on the list too. I need to harvest my walnuts. Good supply of protein and few people would want black walnuts.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

In our Walmart during the spring, they usually put an end cap of "One Shot" wasp spray out. It is normally right across from the kitchenware isle.
Fill your cart with as many cans as you are able, and leave room for the air fryer and instapot. You'll need a son or daughter or GS/GD to sit on top of the pile and use the One Shot to keep the nare do wells back until you can get to your idling and manned vehicle.
That will be a far walk since all of the handicap and fire lane spots will be full.
You'll likely need 6-8 cans spraying from each window and the hatch to get out of the lot. And don't stop for fallen trees or stranded motorists on the way home. It's always a trap.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Stopped at Wally World on way to work. Stopped by Dollar General on way home. Dollar General had everything that Walmart was out of, except for hand sanitizer. They even had some bags of masks by the cash register.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oceantoad said:


> They even had some bags of masks by the cash register.


That's because they are robbed so often.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

What's the obsession with stocking up on toilet paper? 
Doesn't make a good soup or roast. 
If things are really that bad then worry about food and water, not toilet paper. I know the Sears catalogs are all gone but free flyers are still abundant. That will work in an emergency.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

This experience with the Corona Virus should act as a warning and trial run for everyone. The virus will run its course eventually. But it most likely will be replaced by some other disaster or virus. For those who don't normally prepare ahead they may want to start preparing to do so. Gathering enough food of whatever you eat and other things like Tp, soap, shampoo, detergent to last a minimum of three months is a good idea and for six months if you are able. Accumulating a little extra whenever you shop will help supply emergency food and items. Once the present virus is over and stores are replenished would be a good time to start preparing so when the next disaster strikes you will be prepared. Whether you live in a house, apartment or a trailer like we do; you can get creative storing non-perishable food. You don't need a lot of space. If the disaster is a Corona outbreak or something else then you aren't forced competing in stores for anything.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> I am not the person buying and hoarding rice! If it doesn't come in a small box I can't get it cooked properly. Also, I don't really like the stuff. So do NOT come to my house begging for rice. Trust me, it ain't here!
> 
> Just thought I would put that out there before a massive rice shortage panic grips Ohio.


 If you've got an Instant Pot and can't properly cook rice in it you might as well get rid of it Nothing could be simpler. 

For brown rice: put one cup of water in the pot, rinse one cup of brown rice and add it to the pot. Cook on manual for 20 minutes, let it slow release for 5 minutes. Fast release, fluff the rice and there ya go


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Leaves.


Our leaves are under 3 feet of snow


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Being that I was already prepped..I have had to make no huge runs for anything. As for toilet paper...well lots of options besides leaves. LOL. Ok so making it isn't that tough so save up newspaper and you can use your copy paper also. Or make it simple....old sheets..yes think of it like cloth diapers for a baby. You can use cloth and soak in a bucket with a little bleach in it...this can be washed in your washer machine. Rinsing out your cloth wipes can be done with gloves on....gosh toilet paper is my last concern. Yes I have everything I need for many months if not longer...plus my egyptian onions are up and flourishing...herbs are up and my garden deck is about to be in full swing soon. It is sad to see people fight over toilet paper....gosh the grocery stores are full of food!!!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://urbansurvivalsite.com/ways-to-wipe-your-butt-when-the-toilet-paper-is-gone/


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I know a guy in NC that has containers filled with toilet paper. It was his SHTF currency. Ya'll laughed at me before when I mentioned it. Who's laughing now


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm listening to the audiobook version of One Second After. It's interesting in that the tipping point in the book was a sudden event, and the Covid-19 situation is slow moving.

Herd mentality and fear are the common denominators.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

gilberte said:


> If you've got an Instant Pot and can't properly cook rice in it you might as well get rid of it Nothing could be simpler.
> 
> For brown rice: put one cup of water in the pot, rinse one cup of brown rice and add it to the pot. Cook on manual for 20 minutes, let it slow release for 5 minutes. Fast release, fluff the rice and there ya go


We're not real fond of rice anyway. I'll stick to the pre-seasoned box mixes or the Chinese take out place if I really have to have rice. 
Beans are another story. We do eat beans.


----------

